# كيف تخفي اي بي جهازك اثناء التصفح ... بالتفصيل و بدون برامج + شرح البروكسي



## Raymond (10 مايو 2008)

*ارجو فهم هذا الشرح جيدا و استيعابه و اذا وجدت عزيزي ان لديك اي استفسار بعد هذا الشرح المبسط المفصل سأكون سعيدا بالاجابة لكن ارجوك عزيزي القاريء ان تقرأ هذا الشرح جديا قبل اي اسئلة .. و سيكون الموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة و اجوبة لكي يكون مفيدا للجميع

ماذا تفعل البرامج التي تخفي الاي بي الخاص بك مثال Hide ip platinium او اي برامج اخري ؟
تستخدم بروكسي سيرفر proxy server لاخفاء الأي بي الخاص بك

ماهو البروكسي سيرفر ؟

هو عبارة عن بروكسي سيرفر عالمي public proxy  او بروكسي سيرفر محلي gateway ..يكون شكله عبارة عن اي بي و بورت port  مفصولين بعلامة ":" مثل 98.122.33.81:80.. كل وظيفته انه عندما تضيف عنوانه في المكان المخصص للبروكسي في متصفحك مثل الانترنت اكسبلورر او اي متصفح .. فانه يكون مثل الغطاء بالنسبة لعنوانك .. اي انه يستبدل ال أي بي الخاصة بك بالاي بي الخاصة به .. مثال:
عندما تستخدم بروكسي 98.122.33.81:80
و عنوان الاي بي الخاص بك 193.45.150.11
فان الموقع الذي تدخله يقرأ الاي بي الخاصة بك علي انها الاي بي الخاصة بالبروكسي سيرفر التي هي 98.122.33.81

اي انه عبارة عن سيرفر مخصوص يأخذ ايبيهك الاصلية و يخفيها و يحل محلها الاي بي الخاصة به للتصفح او اي شيء بدون ان تظهر ال اي بي الخاصة بك و فقط تظهر الاي بي الخاصة به علي انها الاي بي الخاصة بك

تنبيه : ال gateway  هو نوع من انواع البروكسيهات المحلية من الممكن ان يكون خاص بدولة معينه اي مثلا اذا كان خاص بفرنسا فانه لن يغطي او يعمل مع اي شخص خارج فرنسا .. او ممكن ان يكون خاصا بجامعة معينة مثلا فاي شخص خارج نطاق الجامعة لن يقدر ان يستخدمه او ممكن ان يكون ملك لمؤسسة حكومية مثلا ... فلا انصح باستخدام ال gateways   مطلقا ...



هل يوجد انواع  و مستويات من البروكسي سيرفرز ؟

يوجد 3 مستوايات .. 3 levels
level 1- يطلق علي هذا النوع Anonymous level 1 او Elite Proxy و الموقع الذي تتصفحه لا يستطيع تحديد الاي بي الخاصة بك و لا يسطيع معرفة ان كنت مختفيا وراء بروكسي سيرفر ام لا .... و هذا اقوي انواع البروكسي سيرفرز لانه يجعلك مثل الشبح لا يعرف احد من انت

 level 2- يطلق علي هذا النوع Anonymous level 2 و الموقع الذي تتصفحه يعرف انك مختفيا وراء بروكسي لكنه لا يستطيع معرفة الاي بي الحقيقية لك

level 3- و يطلق علي هذا النوع Transparent Proxy و هذا النوع "زي عدمه" فالموقع الذي تتصفحه يستطيع معرفة الاي بي الخاصة بك

اما بالنسبة للانواع .. فيوجد نوع من البروكسي تقدمه مواقع معينة علي شكل لستة اي بي كثيرة و انت تأخذهم لتستعملهم اي استعمال تشاء .. تضعهم في المتصفح او في برنامج شات لاخفاء الاي بي مثلا ..مثل الذي تحدثنا عنه في اول الموضوع(و هذا النوع مشروح بالتفصيل في النصف الثاني من الموضوع في الاسفل) ... 
و يوجد نوع اخر اسمه cgi proxy او web based proxy و ايضا يسمونها ال anonymizers 
و يكون عبارة عن موقع .. هذا الموقع قائم علي بروكسي سيرفر خاص بالموقع .. و تستطيع التصفح من خلال الموقع .. اي انه في الموقع تجد خانة مثل خانة السيرش مثلا في جوجل .. و لكن هذه الخانة تضع فيها الموقع المراد تصفحه فيصحبك موقع البروكسي اليه و انت بداخل موقع البروكسي فيكون "مغطيك" اي انه ايضا يستبدل الاي بي الخاصة بك باي بي الموقع نفسو الذي هو عبارة عن بروكسي سيرفر ..مثال موقع autobypass.com


انت دلوقتي اتعرفت عالبروكسي .. عايز تعرف تجيبه ازاي .. طيب

بالنسبة لل cgi proxies او ال web based proxies
فستجد ال مئات منهم هنا
proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml

اختر اي سايت من القائمة الموجودة .. سيفتح لك في صفحة جديدة .. ستجد مستطيل في الصفحة مثل مستطيل ال سيرش .. ضع فيه اسم الموقع المراد تصفحه و اضغط زر go  او surf  حسب الموقع الذي ستستخدمه
و هو سيخفي الاي بي الخاص بك  طوال تصفحك الموقع المراد لانك تتصفح من خلاله و سيعطي للموقع الاي بي الخاص به بدلا من الاي بي الخاص بك

و للتأكد من صدق الموضوع اكتب في الموقع www.whatismyip.com ستري بعينك ان الاي بي الظاهرة ليست الاي بي الخاصة بك بل هي اي بي الموقع

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

كده احنا خلصنا الخفيف و السهل .. ندخل عالتقيل لمن يحب ان يجمع البروكسيهات بنفسه ليستعملها في اي استعمال يرغب """" و اشهد الله اني بريء من اي استخدام غير اخلاقي"""" فالتكنولوجيا مثل السكين .. تستطيع ان تستفيد بها و تستطيع ان تقتل بها ...او ان تستعملها في اي استعمال لا اخلاقي يضر بك و بغيرك

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

بايجاز ساشرح لاني اعلم ان غالبيتكم لن يتحمل عناء البحث عن البروكسيهات و اختبارتها 
تقدم الكثير من المواقع لستة بروكسيهات مثل 
samair.ru
ستجدها مثل
87.123.34.45:80
98.34.133.45.4:8080
87.65.89.123:3128

احفظ تلك اللستة في TXT  فايل .. و خد بالك لا تستعمل الا ال  HTTP PROXY
لان فيه انواع تانية مخصوصة لحاجات معينة و فيه بروكسيهات مخصوصة لل IRC (برنامج شات)

حتجيب برنامج شغلتو انو proxy checker ده لو انت جمعت بروكسيهات كتيرة .. اما لو جمعت بروكسيهات قليلة فممكن تستخدم ال checker  بتاع
samair.ru

لماذا نعمل اختبار للبروكسيهات ببرامج؟

لان البروكسيهات تتغير و تتوقف و تقع من كثرة الضغط فلا تنس انك وجدتها علي الانترنت مجانا فمن ثم الاف بل ملايين الناس يستخدمونها مثلك ... و ايضا من الممكن ان تجمع عشرات الالاف من البروكسيهات و من هنا يجب ان يتوافر لديك برنامج لاختبارهم ليقول لك اذا كانوا متوقفين ام شغالين و ليعرفك اذا كانوا من المستوي 1 ام 2 ام 
3
كيف تعمل تلك البرامج ؟

عن طريق proxy judge سكريبت
بمعني انك بتجيب سكريبت شغلتو انو بيسكان البروكسيهات و بيشوف هل هي شغالة و لا لا و لو شغالة هي انهي level  و بيقولك .. طبعا فيه سكريبتات شغالة او لنقل انها حية .. و سكريبتات مش شغالة او ميتة .. و فيه سكربتات سريعة و فيه سكربتات بطيئة .. 
معلش انا لن اخوض في هذا الموضوع لكن حديكم سكريبت شغال 100 بالمية و انا بستخدمه عن نفسي ..
http://yia002.hp.infoseek.co.jp/cgi-bin/prxjdg.cgi
تاخد السكريبت ده تحط عنوانه زي ماهو كده في اي برنامج proxy checker و ممكن ارشحلك برنامج bleach  
افتح settings و حطه في خانة proxy judge

و تعمل سكان للبروكسيهات اللي معاك و حيقولك هل هما شغالين و لا لا و لو شغالين حيقولك هما انهي level

طيب جبت انت بروكسيهات شغالة و عايز تجربها في المتصفح بتاعك ..
حتلاقي في كل متصفح في ال options بتاعتو حتلاقي connection settings
حتلاقي فيها مكان لل proxy ip   و مكان لل port  جنب الاي بي علي طول
يعني مثلا 123.12.13.9:80
80 او 8080 او 3128 او اي رقم بعد ال ":" ده يكون البورت
و اللي قبل ال ":" يكون الاي بي ..

برضو علشان تتأكد انك  Anonymous تدخل علي whatismyip.com
و ماتستعملش اي بروكسي level 3  زي ما شرحت لانو مش بيخفي الاي بي و لا تستعمل gate ways لانها مش حتشتغل عندك زي ماشرحت

=====================================================

هذا الموضوع غير منقول من اي منتدي ... فارجو انه اذا تم نقله لاي منتدي يذكر اسم منتدي الكنيسة العربية arabchurch.com و الا ستعتبر سارق امام الله*

*و انا موجود لاي استفسار*
*Raymond*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف تخفي اي بي جهازك اثناء التصفح ... بالتفصيل و بدون برامج + شرح البروكسي*

موضوع رائع جدا ... مشكور عليه


----------

